# Funky Tablesaw Sled Idea



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I have recently needed to put lots of straight edges on curved and angled parts. I know, I should cut all my 90 degree cuts before I cut any curves or angles, but sometimes that isn't possible. It made me think of a sled concept that I never remember seeing and was wondering if any of y'all had seen anything like it.

The idea is this: A tablesaw sled with no fences protruding above the sled base (which I suppose would mean a single runner is the only option) with hold down tracks running different ways to allow clamping of a piece at any angle to the blade no matter the shape of the piece. Hopefully that makes sense. Any of you ever seen anything like that? Or built any thing like that? Also, if a long and accurate runner was used, do you think the single runner could hold the sled completely steady during use (my extension table prohibits me from using the wing edge as a reference surface)?

Thanks again


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

I would think of using a regular table saw sled set up but, run it along a fence under your drill press and drill two dowel holes, one on each side. Then a line of dowel holes in the center for different curves.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I have 2 of those that I built. A big one for straight edging live edge boards and a shorter one that I use for cutting tapers. They work great. Just be sure your workpiece is firmly clamped or tacked to the sled.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

gfadvm,

Have you posted your live edge edging sled? I'd love to see that.

Charles


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi Oyster, if you know what you're trying to achieve in your sled design, then nothing should stop you.
I've made slideboards (sleds) the would allow me to cut compound angles on French legs for tables and chairs. If you can fit it onto your sled and hold it down safely and accurately for cutting, you're half done with the hard stuff. ........ Jerry (in Tucson),


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Charles, It is too simple and I never posted it. It is a piece of plywood with a runner on the bottom for the miter slot and 2 T tracks for holddowns. The edge to be removed overhangs the saw side edge of the sled.

Let me know if you need more info and I can take pics.

On my big one, I have no T track but just brad nail the workpiece to the sled with 2 brad nails in a waste area.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Cool. Thanks for the input guys. It doesn't seem that difficult, I was just wondering if anybody out there has done anything like it. I just love the dead straight edge that comes off of a tablesaw and I think exploiting that strength of the tablesaw is something that helps a lot of woodworkers take things to the next level. I know, all you hand toolers are getting nauseated right now, I'm just not that patient yet


----------

